# Samsung A8 stuck in bootloader



## Dammit Samsung (Feb 11, 2020)

I have this samsung A8 that always boots into bootloader/android recovery if I charge it it automatically boots into bootloader, but if I don't, and I boot it, it still only goes to bootloader, you can't reset, but I can get into ODIN mode:banghead: so frustrating, and I also don't know the exact model except that it's an A8


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

You need to download the Stock ROM file and run a full flash with the correct model and version, follow the instructions provided for your model read it thoroughly before proceeding as you're doing it at your own risk.

If there is warranty on it, take it to the Manufacturer/Service Provider.


----------



## VeraP (Feb 26, 2020)

If you can still go to Odin mode, flash full firmware using the Samsung Odin program...You will find enough guides if you search


----------

